# looking for saltwater fishing pier within 2hours from NOVA



## freddy2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

i don't want MD piers.

looking for VA piers within 2hrs driving distance from northern VA for saltwater fishing.

any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## freddy2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

*coastal explorer is not working*

coastal explorer is not working


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

freddy2007 said:


> coastal explorer is not working


seems to be working for me.

as for the 2 hour limit, the best you'll be able to get to is something on the chesapeake bay.

maybe annapolis area? Sandy Point state park has no pier but I think you could fish there. It's right at the base of the chesapeake bay, I believe.

Or maybe chesapeake beach has a pier. dunno


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

*3 1/2 Hours*

Your best bet would be to add and hour and a half and go to Virginia Beach. There you have choices of piers, surf fishing, fishing in inlets, head boats and charter boats. And when all else fails, there are good places to eat at every turn.


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

i live in central va kinda half way between you and va beach no there isnt anything worth trying until va beach area fished lynnhaven alot,sandbridge a few times,hell add another few hours and hit OBX best trip i do is two hr ride to va beach fisher there a day or two the two hr trip to OBX fish there a few days then make the trip home 
darn that sounds like my thanksgiving week of trip lol gotta love time share this time of the year
see ya on the point


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You're in a lucky spot: you get to scout out new areas.

I know it sounds like a pain in the butt, but scouting out new spots is a skill that most people ignore because the internet makes them lazy. It's as important as learning to tie knots or read a beach.

Get out a map and look for public parks or bridges. Go into local tackle shops and ask questions. Pack your rods and start driving. It's how I discovered all my favorite spots in Virginia and Maryland, most of which are incredibly productive.

And don't assume there's nothing before Va. beach. There's at least one member who kicks some serious butt well north of Williamsburg...but I'll leave it up to him on whether or not he weighs in here.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm sure I am not the member Sandflea was referring to, but I do pretty well around Williamsburg, and I know people are doing well even up at West Point. That's kinda off the beaten path if you ask me, but if you like to explore new places, its a place to go. The Chickahominy River is also producing stripers. Certain times of the year Richmond seems to as well. Thats gotta be the closest you'll get to saltwater from where you are. 

Whattya have against the MD spots? When Iived up that way I used to love going to the Severn River Bridge, Kent Narrows, Matapeake, Choptank, etc. 

Also, don't forget about fletcher's boathouse. Certain times of the year the Potomac is full of cow stripers, and thats one of the best places to rent a boat and fish out of.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

2 hours from NOVA can be a long way if you drive fast enough


----------

